# villabrille-largusa system



## thor6 (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience in the villabrille-largusa system?I have concidered training in this system, but would like to learn more about it first. Their web site does'nt give the answers I am looking for.I have heard that Illustrisimo was villabrilles cousin, and Illustrisimo claims to have taught Villabrille everything he knows about kali, and if this is true then the Villabrile system should look very much like Kali Illustrisimo.Is the Villabrille system very similar to kali Illustrisimo?

I have also heard that Villabrile learned from a blind princes, has anyone heard of this?I did hear that the Villabrille-largusa system practitioners are very good at kali, and very exceptional with the bladed weapons.I am very interested in hearing or learning more about these groups.

Also, I am new to this forum, just joined today.Thanks for any info.

Thor


----------

